
Java Ain't So Slow - chris_overseas
http://owenrh.me.uk/blog/2019/09/15/
======
jnordwick
His history is q bit little off. LMAX came out with the disruptor after many
other financial and trading firms had already done similar (or even better)
work. There were a number of very fast Java-based trading platforms at the
time at various exchanges and prop groups. While LMAX may have brought some of
the techniques out to the general public, they were definitely not the first
or even the fastest. But they definitely did excellent work in giving a
framework to place similar systems.

